# Fifteen Best Reformed Preachers of Last 30 Years



## KenPierce

I know, I know, very similar. My point is not who is most influential (those are obvious), but who are the best at their craft, and why? Such lists are often weighted towards the current, I know, so it would be great if we could give as much credence to the older crowd!

My list would be (in no particular order):

Jim Boice: He attacked the text like a bulldog, and in so doing broke almost every homiletical rule --most of the greats do!

Joel Nederhood: A true prince of the pulpit, genteel and warm, and a radio audience that probably numbered in the tens of thousands.

Jacob Eppinga --the kind and scholarly, poetic leader of conservatives in the CRC. Was considered a liberal (had a tv, etc.) at the beginning of his ministry --the CRC moved, he didn't.

John Richard de Witt --his students fondly called him "golden throat" and for good reason. One of the last of a generation to preach excellent, rich, and meaty sermons usually without notes.

John Piper --passion and compassion.

Ralph Davis --Not one given to marketing himself, but a heart-rending pulpiteer. No-one could ever quibble with his choice of translation, because he preaches directly from the Hebrew text, translating as he goes.

Joel Beeke --without a doubt, the best of his tradition.

Sinclair Ferguson --what can be said? Simplicity, beauty, warmth, a brogue, and an endless supply of golf illustrations.

Glen Knecht --with love and joy, he wooed a congregation back to the historic Reformed faith.

Eric Alexander --or is it just the accent?


----------



## KenPierce

Oh, yes. How could one forget:

Lloyd Jones! 'nuff said.

Schaeffer: The Christian Manifesto, while not technically a sermon, is probably the best Christian Address given in the last 30 years, a clarion call to live for Jesus in a jaded and dying world.

Ed Clowney: Sometimes one doesn't need to make a lot of noise to be powerful.


----------



## Kevin

Stuart Olyott.

One of the best pulpit communicators I have ever heard.


----------



## JonathanHunt

A couple more British names:

Rev Geoff Thomas (Aberystwyth, Wales)

Dr Peter Masters (Metropolitan Tabernacle, London)


----------

